# Don't Make Stump Cuts Standing Up



## Dillweed (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't make your stump cut at the end of the day, in a rush, standing up, with a freshly sharpened Stihl 660. Well you may do it at the end of the day with a freshly sharpened 660, but not in a rush or standing up.

Saw kicked back and hit me in the shin, no chaps. Open tibia fracture. Very dangerous due to exposed bone to dirt.


----------



## srb08 (Mar 15, 2014)

That looks like it might of hurt a little?
Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 15, 2014)

What size bar? Standing up you mean leaning over cutting flush with the ground? That cut scares me. How long of a recovery?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2014)

Ouch.. you had to be standing in front of the bar to do that. or was you back barring it?


----------



## jerry quinn (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I see your self grown chaps arent working. Maybe A little more hair and try again. Just kidding, I hope you heal quick.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 16, 2014)

Typical injury in this field. No, its not good to bend over and cut a stump like that, its actually more work than kneeling which keeps your hand on the brake. I have worn knee pads on the job for years though never chaps.

Sometimes I sit, have one hand on the throttle handle and use my foot to push the brake handle which will still activate the brake if need be.


----------



## groundup (Mar 30, 2014)

What made it kick?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 30, 2014)

Yowzers! Bet that hurt. Keep that baby clean and pray for no kinds of infection!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2014)

groundup said:


> What made it kick?


I can only guess the cut closed or the nose hit an object.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Mar 31, 2014)

oww! 
Any chance you'll be in a mood to give a description of how it happened?

hmmm, Kevlar crossed with human hair growth.
DuPont or Monsanto, Wonder which one will get the patent first?


----------



## Bob B (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm. I was wondering, which hurts more?
a) sharp chain 
b) a dull chain


----------



## magictoad (Apr 12, 2014)

Bob B said:


> Hmmm. I was wondering, which hurts more?
> a) sharp chain
> b) a dull chain


Go experiment and report back.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 13, 2014)

You can cut stumps standing as long as your legs are not in the kickback zone! You need to stay way over on the left side of the saw if cutting rt handed.


----------



## olyman (Apr 15, 2014)

magictoad said:


> Go experiment and report back.


----------



## Stayalert (Apr 17, 2014)

ow! Thanks for sharing. Heal quick.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 17, 2014)

thanks the post and the warning 

so true the last cut of the day predictably can present the most hazards, dam finals on trunk stump, your tired the chain in most cases is tired and the wood fights with you jamming holding or is poorly located to need a back plunge or tricky saw cut set up with your feet always to close for comfort

can consul your self in that "hot chicks dig scars"


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 17, 2014)

The chain is dull now after cutting all that hair. Get well!


----------



## GroundSquirrel (Apr 22, 2014)

derwoodii said:


> thanks the post and the warning
> 
> so true the last cut of the day predictably can present the most hazards, dam finals on trunk stump, your tired the chain in most cases is tired and the wood fights with you jamming holding or is poorly located to need a back plunge or tricky saw cut set up with your feet always to close for comfort
> 
> *can consul your self in that "hot chicks dig scars*"



So do hot men. I'm female, so I can say that! 

And so true on the 'fatigue factor', derwoodii! My boss warns us about that all the time. Hackberry is notorious for fighting the saw. That stuff's as hard as a hoor's heart and will jam up a cutting tool bigger than squat. I hate hackberry...

Get well soon, OP! 

As to what hurts more, sharp or dull-- well, if my close encounters with kitchen knives are any indicator... I'd say the dull blade hurts more. A razor-sharp edge will cut you and you don't even know it sometimes until you see the pool of blood. But neither one feels too great once the nerves and pain receptors get the news!


----------

